# What Size Spokes?



## teisco (Jul 2, 2016)

Just got a Sturmey Archer S2c two speed kickback hub and need to respoke in into my medium weight Schwinn 26 inch rim. The outside diameter of the out hub flange is 3 inches.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 2, 2016)

TYPICAL 10 5/8 INCH SPOKES WORK FINE IN A 26 INCH S-7 RIM,
USING A CROSS OVER 3 PATTERN, JUST LIKE THE TYPICAL S-7 BUILD WHEEL.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 2, 2016)

Now where is a source for said spokes? Torrington nipples prewar length.
I just noticed this was concerning lightweight- middle weight. My apologies to the bicycle community'


----------



## buickmike (Jul 2, 2016)

Spoke length same for drop center rim?


----------



## teisco (Jul 2, 2016)

_"TYPICAL 10 5/8 INCH SPOKES WORK FINE IN A 26 INCH S-7 RIM,
USING A CROSS OVER 3 PATTERN, JUST LIKE THE TYPICAL S-7 BUILD WHEEL."_

Is that with the standard Schwinn coaster rear hub or the 2 speed kickback hub. The 2 speed kickback rear hub is 3 inches across, standard is smaller.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 3, 2016)

There are several spoke length sites on the net that work very well.  You plug in all your data and it will give you the exact length you need in mm.  Shouldn't be hard to find a site you like.  No guessing required.  Roger


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 3, 2016)

teisco said:


> _"TYPICAL 10 5/8 INCH SPOKES WORK FINE IN A 26 INCH S-7 RIM,
> USING A CROSS OVER 3 PATTERN, JUST LIKE THE TYPICAL S-7 BUILD WHEEL."_
> 
> Is that with the standard Schwinn coaster rear hub or the 2 speed kickback hub. The 2 speed kickback rear hub is 3 inches across, standard is smaller.




THE SPOKES ARE THE SAME LENGTH FOR ALL. 10 5/8 INCHES.
DROP CENTER SPOKES LIKEWISE, BUT CROSS OVER 4 LACING PATTERN.


----------



## spoker (Jul 3, 2016)

teisco said:


> Just got a Sturmey Archer S2c two speed kickback hub and need to respoke in into my medium weight Schwinn 26 inch rim. The outside diameter of the out hub flange is 3 inches.



10and7/8 4 cross,just finished 2 wheels,spokes from memry lane


----------

